# Sons Of Anarchy



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

So who watched it tonight? discussion time people join on in! time to smoke and chat...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 29, 2009)

You know I did.
Dont know whats going to turn out of the Clay-Jax thing over Donna. 
Poor Gemma couldnt pull the trigger. But shes learning alot. And will figure out what to do with it. Tell there is a soft heart in her. Dont know how that will effect her again.  Aslong as she doesnt do anything rash, like she almost did tonight. Its going to be very clever. Shes no dummy.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

so clay set the bearded member up and his wife was shot instead? yah gemma is going to come to a decision on how to handle that dude soon..I thought clay was going to be more likeable than this..you think he will be around long? or they will have jax take over?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea. Last season the feds got the bearded guy. Then dropped charges to make Clay think that he spilled the beans on something else the feds figured out on their own and rolled up on. 
So when trying to off him, they made a mistake and got Donna.  Then the meanish young cop I think was the one that told Clay what the feds was doing, cause a innocent person like Donna got shot. Guess he felt guilty.

Clay will be around for awhile. And Jax will keep correcting and fixing things off to the side. Something might explode in the end with it. 
But yea, Clay isnt always likable. But hes not given all the info needed to succeed either. Like Jax purposely withholds bits of info just enough to drive Clay crazy and make him look a fool sometimes.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

now that he told him he will kill him I figured jax may try to get him first...or spill the beans about beardies wife...I like that cop a lot...I think he loves gemma.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 30, 2009)

The old man cop is cool.
Dont think he is in love with gemma. But does love her. Like a family member. Said he knew her since she was 12. Known she had a hard life growing up and all. Just wants to watch out for her.
And in the end. I think he will be giving his life for her. Either in protecting her, or beating her to the punch of some plan she had.

Then the younger cop will be mad at what that group did to him. And join forces with SOA. And boom. All gone. 

But I do think the old cop will meet his maker soon.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 30, 2009)

It's about to get real!  You have the Myans v. 9ers.  SAMCRO v. Aryans.  And when the Mayans find out Jax did the hit on their guy and posed the fingers the SOA will have to fight 3 fronts.  It will kind of be a enemy of my enemy is a friend thing against SAMCRO real soon...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh man I hope not. but he had a lot of balls going into the smoke shop and making threats to the cigar king.. I agree its like a fav uncle type love.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 30, 2009)

But nobody knows Jax did that but Jax.
Think that part is overwith. 

What were they talking about in the Surplus store? Something about some guys coming in from somewhere? I couldnt hear that part to well on what was said.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

I didnt hear it either...but I did hear the cigar king saying it was time to get serious or something like that...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

I am watching the show I didnt know I was pregnant...this lady was 37 weeks and felt kicking and didnt go to the dr or get a dollar store preg test...denial man.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 30, 2009)

I was watching the replay to see that part over. But got distracted with Trailer Park Boys. Missed it.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

is it on your dvr?  I have the dtv guy coming tween 8-12 tomorrow...I have to tarp cover my plants in the yard in the am...put away all my smoking junk and not smoke in the house...fun times. oh and it got really cold here all of a sudden I hope the plants take to it ok..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 30, 2009)

No. I didnt record it. Ill check out the replay later in the week I guess.

Between 8-12 lol. Youll get a call about 11 saying he is running late. He will be there by 3. Which will magically turn into 5.
Set a extra plate out for dinner, you got company lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

well last time the guy called at 7 40 saying he was coming over got her at 8 05 I figure if I dont have everything put away he will show early. If I am ready he will run late...lmao


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

on tonight r u ready for the show spears??


----------



## viper (Oct 6, 2009)

s.o.a is a great show

i dug it when jax tried to stop a street brawl , gets his bike dumped and kicks that cats arse


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw 2dog. 
I knew that girl that set Gemma up was that cigar shop guys daughter. Dont know if they mentioned it before. But knew they mentioned he had a daughter.

Then I was thinking that van was going to blow inside the garage. While a couple of the guys are in there, and with Gemma, and Hellboy guy in the meeting room getting hurt.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats funny. I havent missed an episode yet.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

I thought the same thing Spears!!! yeah I think that girl is going to get it..maybe gemma will give it to her.. the poor dr got her nose broke..I wonder which way the head cop is going to go..play both sides or stick with soa because of what they did to gemma..he seems ticked about that. Sam crow...lol its jax's dad isnt it?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

viper said:
			
		

> s.o.a is a great show
> 
> i dug it when jax tried to stop a street brawl , gets his bike dumped and kicks that cats arse


 

I also luved it!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 7, 2009)

Here it is 2Dog.

Question
What is the meaning of SAM CROW in sons of anarchy
Answer
Sam Crow (actually, SAMCRO) stands for "Sons of Anarchy Motorcyle Club Redwood Original".

I think that younger cop is going to try to stay legit now. Just avoid people getting killed, without that pic/vid of him getting out and hurting him. He has to play it safe at the moment.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

good to know!!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

ok was no one else a bit shocked by the eye scene?? the people who were watching with me like jumped back in the couch and covered eyes thinking they might show more...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 7, 2009)

I thought it would show more myself. But I think they just killed the guy didnt they?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

I dont think so...they said he is almost blind at the meeting..so I think hes alive..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh ok. Must of missed that part.

Hellboy didnt seem to upset this week about Jax input and having that vote. I thought he was getting fedup after what he told Jax last week.
Think he is realizing maybe that Jax is sharp.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

I dont know..I was surprised he ddint get mad about how the vote went too...or some of the people voting against him with jax.. they let us know its about even..people are torn. Now they will for sure attack back they never plan anything..pot heads lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 7, 2009)

Yea you know they are getting blazed. Hellboy took 3 boxes of blunts at the beginning. lol


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

dont they smoke cigars? I thought that was what they were..course if you empty and refill them major blunts..


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I dont know..I was surprised he ddint get mad about how the vote went too...or some of the people voting against him with jax.. they let us know its about even..people are torn. Now they will for sure attack back they never plan anything..pot heads lol


 
I think that the last explosion of the evening will negate the vote they took.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 7, 2009)

The Scottsmen is dead too much blood ont he ground after the BOOM for him to live even with the Dr. there. Time for a new vote and there is one less Orig. left to cast one. The Jax and Clay thing is going to always keep going back and forth becasue of the step-daddy thing. Im with SC too on the old cop biting it when he tries to save Gemma. The Dep-sherriff is a punk who thinks he needs to be head man but doesnt want to do any kind of dirt to get in charge and for the Aryians they are about to get it bad, sorry Henry but one of ya'll are about to get put down No more Black Flag tours for you


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 13, 2009)

Tuesday OCT 13 Episode

Tonights was solid. Little kid was ruthless, in his room, blastin away. 
Try not to spoil anything yet till I make sure the west coast has chimed in saying theyve seen it.. Just reuppin the topic.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is the Wiki on the show iffin you need to get caught up on what its about.

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sons_of_Anarchy


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

sorry Im so late spears! watching right now..had company that hept talking thru it and I couldnt pay attention til they left...trimming all night made a hanging closet out of a cupboard and set up a seperate hanging space under my spare hall closet which is deep. so tired and achey but have more trim to get done..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 14, 2009)

Girrrrrrrl!
Was just heading to bed too lol.

Great episode. I knew they were being set up. When the police were taking that girl out the cigar shop and putting her in the squad car. She was smiling hard.. I had to rewind that and make sure, I thought she had smiled, knew the boys were in trouble then.
Then Gemma and Doc target practicing lol.. That segment was a riot.

And at the end. During the previews when locked up... They show a stabbing of one of the SOA while in the prison. It was one stabbing their own guys of the group. That one that shot Donna with the mustache. He shanks the young  Mowhawk guy with the tats on side his head.

Really going to fall to pieces next week. And they couldnt of set it up any better this week.
Only Gemma, Otto, Doc, and the 2 cops free to do anything.. Im all jacked for next week.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

saw the kid bad ***...saw the older cop get the member out of trouble when the feds showed..then spilling that stuff on them..what was that about? passing a drug test I didnt understand I have to watch it again I think..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

watching gamme and jax's GF shoot together was fun..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 14, 2009)

No, the ammonia in the urine would nullify all the testing they did or something like that. Would change the lab results so the feds wouldnt hang around. 

But he meant to spill it all over the test kit. I dont know if he was successful on that or not. Got all over the guy instead it looked like to me.. Then the way they looked back when walkin away after.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

ahh thank you!!


----------



## astrobud (Oct 14, 2009)

i have it on dvr, will watch tonight as we do every wed night. havent missed a episode in two seasons. love this show. trailer park boys is awesome too


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 14, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> watching gamme and jax's GF shoot together was fun..


 
Yep, that was a good scene. Did you notice how bad a job they did on the bullet holes though? It looked like the paint was blowing out, not in. Jaz's girlfriend is hot but what do I know, I think Gemma is hot to.


----------



## viper (Oct 14, 2009)

jax warned them  that if they go in , they go to jail , and he still went in with them ? that shows loyalty to the club and to clay in m.h.o and you would think clay would lighten up and listen for a change after that .


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder if more will stand with jax now that clay got them sent to jail...he was even warned..seeing the, throw down in jail will be fun...that end scene with gemma in the church with that stupid song was lame tho.. cant wait for next week!!!


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 14, 2009)

I cant wait for next week too. There are a few lame scenes now and then. Its got a decent story line. We will probably be watching for a few seasons as long as they can get their ratings. You know they are going to get right out of jail. Here take this:bong1:  be warned though, it taste horrible


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

no it dont I loaded it and passed back Purple Kush...u love it and get so stoned u fall asleep with ur boots on.


----------



## Greenhead (Oct 15, 2009)

IMHO 1 of the best shows on to date. As others said Jax told'm now what?  I hate it as they leave you on a cliff for a week! Glad I have a DVR. Wonder if Jema is going to shoot the blond "Polly?" Or will the MC give her a dose in the same way she gave Jema?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 21, 2009)

k so the last show I must have missed part I dont remember the little girl getting raped at all...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 21, 2009)

Didnt like them getting out so fast.
Wanted to see what else Otto Gemma and Doc could do solo on the outside. Really toss them in the storyline.
Liked the jail fight, the walkin different ways at the end and the stuff Otto pulled together with planting that stuff on the girl.
And I really love that female agent coming back.  so mean and evil, mmm me likey. Me likey alot.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 21, 2009)

Missed it but its on DVR so ill be watchign it here as soon as i can wrestle the I D 10 T box away from the kids and their sprout.... can anyone say its nap time


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait, so did Juice survive that stabbing in prison?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea he survived gf. There was a little part with the guys in the yard with Clay walking up saying it missed all vital organs.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 21, 2009)

You know, I have seen Henry's spoken word tour. The man is a genius. 

He kicks it with Shatner (his neighbor) and watches football. 

He once beat up a burglar that he caught trying to get into his house, during the day.


----------



## viper (Oct 21, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> k so the last show I must have missed part I dont remember the little girl getting raped at all...


 

it was season 1 episode 3 when the girl got assulted 

season 1 episode 3 , Samcro members take arms to capture an assailant after the daughter of a prominent Charming family is assaulted. 



i called it  when crooked leo got shot trying to arrest the girl they set up .


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 21, 2009)

spears I agree they got out too fast...I think they are gonna need help from other charters....right now clay and jax arent speaking and it seems like most members are siding with clay..wonder if gemma will find out they fought? thanks viper good to know.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

great show tonight...it always feels like they move so quickly on this program anyone else notice that? I wonder if the dr is wanting outy... she looks stressed and pissed...opie is guessing around about the reason clay and jax dont get along...lots of good stuff.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 27, 2009)

Was a solid episode. Mayons (sp?) are pretty much solid with the other side now it seems.
What are they going to do with that porn business now that woman has been killed? 
Opie is starting to slowly piece together everything though. To bad he is so stupid.  I dont get that, he was pretty smart the past couple seasons. Now hes more a Oaf.  But I guess that can be put on Donnas passing. Dont know.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

maybe they will make the girl he likes the head lady....she will be next I bet. tom arnold was cast well...I waited up for u even tho I have to be up early my SOA cohort!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 27, 2009)

Aww. I was hoping youd be around after the first showing.

I dont think that lady he likes will be next. Shes stupid, real stupid. Doesnt seem like the type that can count to 10 lol. 
What if doc gets fired, and gets talked into it. That would be crazy.  Or Gemma herself taking some charge.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

that would be funny..so many ways they can go..I am off to bed have a good one.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 27, 2009)

Night 2doggie.
Im watching the replay now. Think I missed a couple pieces making snacks.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 28, 2009)

They are taking the show in a couple different directions it seems. I thought Jax was going to spill it about the killing of his friends wife at the very end there. Jimma looked like she was going to go postal


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought Jax was gonna spill the beans too....i think the groups gonna get real tight here again...Zobell and the Mayans are dealing the AK's...its gonna be a huge shootout before the end of the season...


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 28, 2009)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> I thought Jax was gonna spill the beans too....i think the groups gonna get real tight here again...Zobell and the Mayans are dealing the AK's...its gonna be a huge shootout before the end of the season...


 
Have you noticed that the shootouts are kinda lame? All that lead flying around and most everybody goes home.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 28, 2009)

Its not just they go home. But when have you seen bullet proof wreckers and minivans? 
Bullets just bouncing off like its Walker Texas Rangers truck. lol

They should have brought Gemma and Doc along. Remember that girls car they shot up. They know how to blow holes in something.

They didnt even show the old cop this episode, and the young one for just a few seconds to say they found that body. Wonder what they had been up too.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, I thought I would finally post in this thread. I too am an avid fan of S.O.A. and have been watching since the first episode.

It's gettin' thick.

IMO, Donnas death is now on the table. Clay's dumb butt tried to blame Jax with Luanns death, only to have Jax call him a women killer. I think the club picked up on that and that will be a BIG discussion in "Church". Soon, the rest of the club will be clued in on exactally why Jax is pissed at Clay.
Ope is going to have a hard time of it, I am sure. Clay will either get his cut taken, or forced to step down. He allowed the hit on a fellow Charter Member resulting in the death of his ole lady. Gonna get ugly. His ONLY saving grace is he discussed it with the SGT. at Arms, Tig, and the call was made. Tig is not to blame, as he is a soldier.
I think that Clay will be allowed to "retire" and keep his vote in church, just as Piney gets too being part of the founding members (First 9).

Gemma, or maybe "Jax's ole lady will take over the porn studio. Maybe Opies new "pornstar" girlfriend.
Tom Arnold is in for a world of crap. He has it comin'.

The BIG thing imo, is the conversation with Clay and Elliott Oswald (little girls Dad), and the fact that he wants SOA's support for running for Mayor. Good Deal for the Club.

Ethan Zobel. I can't figure this cat out man. Dude has pull like noone else on the "street". I am not sure what his angle is at all. He is str8 gangster and needs snatched up bad.

The need to bring in other Charters will happen as soon as Jax and Clay str8en out the internal rift. 

Hopefully, Gemma will also clue in the club as to her rape. This will solidify the need to get thier crap togehter and handle Zobel and his crew.


This show rox.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 29, 2009)

Bout time you arrived to the thread NCH.
Great writeup.

I cant figure out Zobel either. Hes supersmart, and plans far ahead. He just kinda sits back and watches it unfold in front of him.  Like a chessmaster.

I might have missed it. But did they guy spying on the Irish house (one whos sacking up with Zobels daughter) Did he notice her as being with him?
I think shes a huge piece of it all. She is floating around kinda unkown at the moment. They all have to find her out sometime.


----------



## TexasMonster (Nov 3, 2009)

Uh-oh, Jax is going Nomad, Jimma might get religion. Next tuesday is going to be a 90 minute episode


----------



## potman (Nov 3, 2009)

yea i just seen that


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 3, 2009)

Just got to see it. Dont know how I forgot the first showing.

Nice setups tonight to prepare for next week. 
Jax is furious, But I doubt the transfer goes through. Something bigs going to happen next week to make him stay.
Doc is seeming less happy each week. Wonder if she makes it to next season now.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 5, 2009)

Donnas death HAS to come about if Jax is going to take control of the Mother Chapter. Period. Clay has to be checked.
It is unfortunate that Jax believes that Clay torched the porn studio, as we know it was Zobel. Once they find the charred body of the "Norde" leader, things will change. 
Maybe Gemma is getting closer to telling the truth about what happened to her. I think she needs to to help the club realize how Zobel is.

That would bring in all other chapters and the hunt would be on.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 5, 2009)

Gemma cant say what happened can she? Wouldnt the club be done with her if she was damaged goods soiled by the other group?
Any other gang, or even tribes way back in ancient times worked that way.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Nov 5, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Gemma cant say what happened can she? Wouldnt the club be done with her if she was damaged goods soiled by the other group?
> Any other gang, or even tribes way back in ancient times worked that way.



This is nonsense,your ollady is never damaged property. Your talking about bikers. The ollady is your property. You protect and honor your property.Your ollady is as valuable as your CUT. Gemma knows whats up with jax and clay. Her telling would tear the club apart. And the repercussions would be devestating; and handled all the wrong way. Zobel is not a street thug like SAMCRO is used to dealing with. And they are finding this out a little at a time. Mark my words Clay is gonna see the light and realize Jax is on point. Hail is gonna cross the line and jax is gonna save the day........ AFFA


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 5, 2009)

Great first post Morbid. 
Makes no sense, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Nov 5, 2009)

I read that again and it makes perfect sense to me. It follows the conversation, and has a little true life in it. Thanks for the welcome. But lets keep respect where it belongs. I didn't come to this forum being stupid, I would appreciate not being treated that way. All I done was stated my opinion.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I appologize Morbid. 
I was just asking questions. Cause Ive read alot about what happened with Native American tribes when such things happened. And other things like Gangus Khans era, with Vietnamese/Korean kids after wars. South American gangs and such. Figured it would just carry true still. Why I was asking.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Nov 5, 2009)

And I respect that, I am a biker and a member of a 1% club. We take our women very serious.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 6, 2009)

I gota agree wid Morbid, as an ole lady would never be damaged goods unless she cheated on her man. Period. Other then that, it would be callin' in a few chapters with members like Lucky and TCOB.

I truly hope Morbid is correct and Clay comes around, otherwise He NEEDS to be called out in church and called out on his mistake with Donna. Trust among members is the glue that holds a club together.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 6, 2009)

this show is getting CRAZY interesting, and I can't wait for the 90 minute episode next week!!!


----------



## Morbid Angel (Nov 6, 2009)

I sure hope I am right as well. I really think Hail is starting to see the light. Zobel has brought a **** storm to Charming I think him giving SAMCRO the chance to bust up Darby was a good thing. I think?lol


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

I think morbid has a point about her being his lady and jax's mom out of respect for themselves and the club they would have to give payback. Especially considering she was raped because of the club to get them fired up...I just think that Jax would kill Zoebel on the sly..course that wouldnt be dramatic. part of me wonders of clay will get hurt and jax will have to "temporarily" lead...he is the heir apparent after all. Spears even if a man could feel that way about his wife I doubt many sons could be disconected about their mom being raped and beaten...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> this show is getting CRAZY interesting, and I can't wait for the 90 minute episode next week!!!


 
I cant wait either I am off the next day and  can stay up late!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I think morbid has a point about her being his lady and jax's mom out of respect for themselves and the club they would have to give payback. Especially considering she was raped because of the club to get them fired up...I just think that Jax would kill Zoebel on the sly..course that wouldnt be dramatic. part of me wonders of clay will get hurt and jax will have to "temporarily" lead...he is the heir apparent after all. Spears even if a man could feel that way about his wife I doubt many sons could be disconected about their mom being raped and beaten...



Thats what I was kinda meaning 2Doggie. They would go after payback sure. But would she be Outcast, and where would that leave Jax? Would he take his mom kid and doc and just go off living happily ever after.

I just see so much can come from the storyline. 

Another thing is this. How would Clay feel that that is being hidden from him? Has to get to a point of no return, where you cant say at all.
2Doggie just think. (God forbid anything ever bad happens to you) But if that was you, and you waited months or a year to tell your husband. How would he feel about you keeping something like that from him. It would totally destroy all trust Im guessing.
To prevent a bloody war on the streets. Gemma can keep it hidden for a while, but that window for saying, and making excuses is closing. Has to be. Why she is so ripped up and praying for help. I dont think it is just because of what they did to her thats hurting her.


----------



## TexasMonster (Nov 7, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Thats what I was kinda meaning 2Doggie. They would go after payback sure. But would she be Outcast, and where would that leave Jax? Would he take his mom kid and doc and just go off living happily ever after.
> 
> I just see so much can come from the storyline.
> 
> ...


 
Yall have to consider Clay's (and Jax's for that matter) anger at the others (Jax's girlfriend, and that Gemmas cop friend) who kept this secret and actually created a diversion (remember, they wrecked that slick Cadillac) to keep Clay from finding out. When he finds that out, and yall know he will, he is going to be ticked off.


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

Ill have to jump in on this next week.Now you guys know how I live my life he he.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 7, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Thats what I was kinda meaning 2Doggie. They would go after payback sure. But would she be Outcast, and where would that leave Jax? Would he take his mom kid and doc and just go off living happily ever after.
> 
> I just see so much can come from the storyline.
> 
> ...


 
I dont know about clay but I think jax would support his mom no matter what has happened to her...clay might be mad she couldnt or wouldnt tell him..my hubby? would be hurt I didnt tell him not mad....frankly I think if anyone tried to treat her as an outcast in that club she would shoot them lol....I wouldnt put up with that **** why would she right??


----------



## viper (Nov 7, 2009)

SHAKESPEREAN INFLUENCE 

The family drama is loosely based on Shakespeare's Hamlet;  Clay is based on the role of King Claudius and Gemma as a Gertrude figure. Jax stands in for Prince Hamlet himself. Jax's reflective questioning of the SOA culture, brought on by the birth of his son, references Hamlet's melancholy over the death of the king. Additionally, Jax "communicates" with his dead father by way of his late father's unpublished journal/manuscript; Hamlet, of course, literally communicates with the ghost of his father.The drama and characterizations are also enhanced by drawing on Macbeth, another Shakespeare tragedy. Katey Sagal's Gertrude-like Gemma resembles Lady Macbeth because&#8212;while it is never entirely clear from Hamlet how complicit Queen Gertrude is in the murder of Hamlet's father&#8212;it is obvious that Gemma has willingly participated in the cover-up of the death and may even have encouraged Clay in his treachery. Creator Sutter has said of the Shakespeare element, "I don't want to overplay that but it's there. It was Jax's father who started the club, so he's the ghost in the action. You wonder what he would have made of the way it turned out. It's not a version of Hamlet but it's definitely influenced by it.

In the 9th episode of season 2, Clay makes a possible reference to Hamlet when he states, "I'll handle the little prince


so if one knows the story of hamlet and macbeth, one could possibly depict the outcome of s.o.a


----------



## viper (Nov 7, 2009)

JimmyPot said:
			
		

> Ill have to jump in on this next week.Now you guys know how I live my life he he.


 
lets hope you dont have this much drama broheim.

love seeing so many dynas in one show .


----------



## Morbid Angel (Nov 8, 2009)

IMO I think clay will understand,hurt,offended,maybe a little trust loss in gemma. But he will understand I feel Gem knows whats up with Clay/Jax and she knows they need to fix it before she can let them know. I think once Jax figures out the fire was Zobel and not Clay. The rebuilding of trust and Father/Son bond will start to regrow. Jax on the other hand is gonna be a loose cannon; once he finds out his mother was raped. Watch out were gonna see the wilder side of Opie and Jax. I hope my predictions are right either way this is one of the best TV show ever IMHO:lol:


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 8, 2009)

viper said:
			
		

> lets hope you dont have this much drama broheim.
> 
> love seeing so many dynas in one show .


The all black dynas look like the bikes club people ride to handle certain business but it would have been more real if they were all black FXR.Also it would have been better to have them riding on customs that have different s.o.a images on them and the black bikes for when they were tring to ride under the radar.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 10, 2009)

90 minute special on tonight dont miss it peeps!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

that was a heck of a show! I think both men will forgive everything and kill evryone that had anything to do with hurting gemma...brought them back together...I wonder if jax will be mad at his lady but at this point they know who the DEVIL is...things are going to get even more exciting..did anyone else notice that the agent lady kept sucking in air everytime she spoke? it was annoying the heck out of us..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 11, 2009)

Dont talk about my woman 2Doggie! That lady agent. mmmm. My kind of woman there.

But yes. Fantastic show. I didnt think that guy on the oxygen would vote yes to send Jax off.
Liked the whole Indian segment and the guys trippin. That was a riot.
No Zobel or anything this episode I dont believe. Was good to take a break and really build up everything, showing all the dynamic sides before the fallout.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought how gemma finally told them what happened to her was executed perfectly, switching between scenes like they did was brilliant.  It was pretty obvious that the only way jax and clay were going to patch things up was by uniting against Zobel.  Now they have a reason to do just that. 

Overall another very good episode!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

wow they threw alot of stuff out there tonight...cant believe gemma almost cheated but then again she needed to feel wanted...they make it seem like opie and jax are going to try to mess with clay...we shall see. having opie stay with no more fighting seems to weak to me and limp..makes me sick. Idk how else to say it. Atleast his dad had the ba$%s he didnt and tried to take clay out...which should have been about clay setting up his son....sheesh. lol I enjoyed watching the FBI lady squirm..cant believe opie is such a softy..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 18, 2009)

See. Few pages ago. I was right. See Gemma there when doc walked in saying its going to be over for her and Clay, "Cause thats what they do." So. I told you sooo. Though I dont see it happening now. But is basic routine.

Anywho. You might be a little off 2Doggie with Opie not fighting. He is fighting. But wants to save the club while he does it. Hes got kids, he cant risk losing anything else at the moment. He goes and gets himself hurt or dead. He cant be there for them, or his friends like Jax.
Opie and Jax are on the same page now though. Which was my favorite part of the show was their little convo together.

Now my girl. She wasnt scared of no Opie. Stood face to face. She felt guilty about what happened after. So guilty that she feels shes going to owe him and Jax one. And will pay up.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

IDK....he still seems weak to me...I dont know if the fbi lady feels guilty she may even come back harder u know? course he did show her mercy...hard to say. all these guys with repressed anger in the club hmmmm....looks like clay and gemma are back in the sack so things should be good if the love and heat are still there...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I thought it was a little weak when he didnt finish knockin that guys head off who actually did it.
But hes strait and thinking smart. The game is on. Kinda like the Riddler with Batman. Or Bugs Bunny with Elmer Fudd. Its to easy to let them off lightly by killin, he wants to make them feel like he felt. Jax is there to help so why not do it right, make them lose everything.

And my agent wont be coming back at them harder. She was involved in taking a innocent woman from her kids. I think she will do anything to try to make up for that.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

maybe now she will be totally on their side...protection from the fbi and help to bring down zoebel..I like it.  although in the scenes for next week it looks like someone is holding zoebel down... and dont forget that same sweet woman threatened the lives of chibs daughter and wife by letting people know he is a snitch...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats just standard policy fed baiting though. They use that line on everyone I bet. Make a person feel like theirs no options but their way.
You know shes awesome though. 

Think it was part of the preview. I like how they are going to the Asians and all joining forces. I was thinking they would be stuck alone against a force 10x bigger than they are. But its leveling out for them.

What about Zobel and the Mayans? He was going behind the backs of the others pulling that deal. So would the Mayans be sided with them or not with so much money on the line? Cant wait to find out the happenings there.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

she is awesome...nothing I like more than strong people...she has more backbone so far than any of the gangsters..and seems tougher...and no bvreath talking this time!!! she was great this episode just awesome.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 24, 2009)

season is almost over almost time to start thankg god its on at 7 pm and not 11 I couldnt stay awake that long....


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes yes ******* amazing show. I never miss it. Op is the man. I wish it was on HBO and on every week day. Thatd be amazing haha


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes yes ******* amazing show. I never miss it. Op is the man. I wish it was on HBO and on every week day. Thatd be amazing haha


----------



## LowRider (Nov 24, 2009)

someone better get buried next week.  they love a good climax like women


----------



## brandoom (Nov 24, 2009)

It's on tonight, I'm waiting for it.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 24, 2009)

Iight this is what they need to do. Go get revenge on the skinhead d bags the Jax needs to put a bullet in Clays head. Plain and simple. Ive been waiting for Jax to kill Clay since the prison episode. IT NEEDS TO HAPPEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 25, 2009)

Tig bit that boys nose off man :holysheep:


----------



## brandoom (Nov 25, 2009)

I thought he pulled a Mike tyson .

That was a really good episode, Weston's gonna get it. Next one is the season finale .


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 25, 2009)

Everything went a little to smoothly that episode. Which makes me think something bad will happen during the finale.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you guys notice that Zobell kinda made out with his daughter? It was really weird haha


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 30, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Did you guys notice that Zobell kinda made out with his daughter? It was really weird haha


Yeah what is up with that it made me want to chuck. Hes all miffed about her porking around with the Irish and then hes practically tonging her in the smoke shop :confused2:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Did you guys notice that Zobell kinda made out with his daughter? It was really weird haha


  yeah mouth to mouth kisses like that with family gross me out...unless it is really quick peck and that wasnt ewwwwww


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought and watched the whole first season but I think the guy on ebay sold me a fake it has fm hd lv on one corner and sometimes fx hd on another...does anyone own a legit copy and know if that is supossed to be on there..also one time while playing it said mute and we didnt touch anything...seems to cut off kind wuickly in scenes..if it is fake ebay should know he is selling them and duping people...


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 30, 2009)

ya that mouth to mouth moment was unexpected.  Makes sense now why he was so upset about her sleeping around though.  I thought the move to tell the cops he had illegal narcotics was a pansy move on his part.  Wondering how the boys are going to get to him now?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 30, 2009)

I figured it just wasnt his daughter. Just playing that role, and was really his wife or something.

But the move to tell the cops was the only thing saving them that moment. Especially the girl.
But he doesnt know that other guy he betrayed (Henry Rollins) is locked up for arson now. Should be interesting with those 2 in there at the same time. Will Rollins end up offing him instead of SOA?


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 30, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I figured it just wasnt his daughter. Just playing that role, and was really his wife or something.
> 
> But the move to tell the cops was the only thing saving them that moment. Especially the girl.
> But he doesnt know that other guy he betrayed (Henry Rollins) is locked up for arson now. Should be interesting with those 2 in there at the same time. Will Rollins end up offing him instead of SOA?


Holy smokes I didnt even think about that. Hmmm hopefully tomorrows episode is amazing. Im sure it will haha. 

2dog I think you might have been ripped. Did it come in with the dvd case? I would report him for sure. You can get in a lot of trouble for that kinda stuff if you get caught.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 1, 2009)

Someone refresh me here,, who is Henry Rollins?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 1, 2009)

Rollins is the guy with the upside down Mercedes symbol tatooed under his neck, drives that Bronco, had the kids that Jax had the authorities take.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 1, 2009)

ah yes now I remember...  totally spaced on that one.


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 1, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Yes yes ******* amazing show. I never miss it. Op is the man. I wish it was on HBO and on every week day. Thatd be amazing haha


There was a show at one time called 1% that was going to be on HBO,had a cool cast too.Sonny Barger of Hells Angels was involved with the prodject behind the scenes.When the producers tried to cut him out Sonny sued.Too bad would have been killer.


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 1, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Someone refresh me here,, who is Henry Rollins?


Lead singer of early punk band black flag and current lead singer of the Rollins band.


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

Comes on in an hour and a half YAYAYAY! I almost had a  heart attack a min ago. I lost track of time and thought I missed it haha.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 1, 2009)

y'all got me interested in watching this show by this thread. i gave it a look a few weeks ago, and have since watched all the episodes i could get on fx online...will have to order the dvd now. look what you've done...lol...lol...


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> y'all got me interested in watching this show by this thread. i gave it a look a few weeks ago, and have since watched all the episodes i could get on fx online...will have to order the dvd now. look what you've done...lol...lol...


Yeah I had a friend get me hooked. I didnt even know about the show till more then halfway through the first season. Ive been thinking about getting it on DVD one of these days. Maybe Santa will bring it to me


----------



## SicSativa (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes it is. Its funny because I lived in the San Joaquin county. When they talk about places, like Galt last episode, I know right where their talking about.


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

Half way through with the ep. All I can say is that it amazing. Lots of revenge going down. Henry got shot like 6 times in the dome. EPIC.


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOO ZAK DIED! Such an amazing season ender.  I cant WAIT for the next season. I cant believe the irish dude got away! The whole time I was just like RUN JAX RUN!!!! haha so EPIC


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 1, 2009)

Killer ending. I knew things were going a bit to well last episode. Now Zobel has gotten away, Jax kid kidnapped, and Gemma gone.


----------



## brandoom (Dec 2, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I bought and watched the whole first season but I think the guy on ebay sold me a fake it has fm hd lv on one corner and sometimes fx hd on another...does anyone own a legit copy and know if that is supossed to be on there..also one time while playing it said mute and we didnt touch anything...seems to cut off kind wuickly in scenes..if it is fake ebay should know he is selling them and duping people...



Sounds like a dupe to me. I've been ordering the Sons of Anarchy discs off of netflix (4 eps per disc, about 4 or 5 discs) 


I'm waiting for the season finale! I think Zoebell and Weston (henry rollins) are going to be safe in Jail, but I'm sure they'll carry them out into season 3. But because Auto is in jail, the Sons may just have Auto carry an inside hit.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

last night rocked...poor sach maybe he isnt dead?? prob is. wonder if there will be a new face for prospect next year...the hunt for the baby is on but will that take them to ireland?? gemma on the lam? with the cop who seems to really like her. wonder what will happen with that. I am glad z's daughter got what she deserved.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 2, 2009)

Dont think the Ireland guy can get out the country. Has to be a lake hes on. Not to many waterways there. Think they have to roll around it as hard as they can. Going to have to hit land somewhere. 
And for a group of mechanics. Hot wiring a boat shouldnt be to hard. Someone should follow.

During the show. Anyone see the commercials for the Justified show? Looks pretty sharp to me.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree we were shocked they didnt steal a boat and follow...


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 2, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I agree we were shocked they didnt steal a boat and follow...


The cliffhanger haha.


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 3, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOO ZAK DIED! Such an amazing season ender.  I cant WAIT for the next season. I cant believe the irish dude got away! The whole time I was just like RUN JAX RUN!!!! haha so EPIC


I don't think he his going to be dead next season.No one said Zak is dead.I think him saving the baby from the knife is what is going to get the prospect patched up next season.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2009)

no time to hotwire a boat, it was the end of the season  ...lol...

i agree jimmypot, (no one said zac is dead). he looked pretty dead to me bro. ...he had a butcher knife shoved up in his chest...he was laying in a pool of blood on the kitchen floor...yep, pretty dead bro...buttttt, no one ever did actually come out , and say, "Zac's Dead"... ...

leo lady was pretty slick tossing the piece to Gemma, so Gemma's prints are on it, and she was like, (oh quoo), your real bright girl...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

that leo lady looks like she needs a good meal...it is funny when she bugs her eyes out so intense...I love how she acted with the irish dude and the fake bullets..does anyone wonder if something will happen between gemma and that cop? wonder how far they will go and where? also does anyone wonder if tara will have had enough and split or feel a lot of guilt over the baby and sack? I am guessing that zoebel wont be an issue for a while if he is in budapest and the irish dude has abel...I thinkk I missed some of the first shows of the season...I didnt see what happened with jax's ex the drug addict last I knew she moved into a halfway house ...anyone know when the season will be back on?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 3, 2009)

Anytime a guy is laying randomly on the floor after a stabbing. And theres a surgeon next to him not doing anything. He dead. 

I actually liked Zobel getting away. During the season, they had him dead to right about 5 times. And somehow kept making it through free. Was a great villain for the series.

Gemma and the cop. Isnt the cop fighting cancer or very sickly. The redheadish cop is going to be sheriff next year. His time to take over. So maybe Gemma and the old cop will just take care of each other.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 3, 2009)

Gemma has got to come back,, no way they go on without her next season.  That ATF agent is going to get her's no way she gets away with the framing.


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 3, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Anytime a guy is laying randomly on the floor after a stabbing. And theres a surgeon next to him not doing anything. He dead.
> 
> I actually liked Zobel getting away. During the season, they had him dead to right about 5 times. And somehow kept making it through free. Was a great villain for the series.
> 
> Gemma and the cop. Isnt the cop fighting cancer or very sickly. The redheadish cop is going to be sheriff next year. His time to take over. So maybe Gemma and the old cop will just take care of each other.


I think the actor that plays Zobel was in Halloween h20 as Jamie Lee Curtis's boyfriend.Micheal Myers killed him.


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 3, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> no time to hotwire a boat, it was the end of the season  ...lol...
> 
> i agree jimmypot, (no one said zac is dead). he looked pretty dead to me bro. ...he had a butcher knife shoved up in his chest...he was laying in a pool of blood on the kitchen floor...yep, pretty dead bro...buttttt, no one ever did actually come out , and say, "Zac's Dead"... ...
> 
> leo lady was pretty slick tossing the piece to Gemma, so Gemma's prints are on it, and she was like, (oh quoo), your real bright girl...


They always make you think someone is dead at the end of a season on many shows next season starts they are laying in a hospital bed.I wish I could bet on that!!!I don't watch Greys anatomy but they just did that with Kathrine Heigl this season.The guy who plays Zac is in a pretty good prison movie and he is a A.B.Its called Felon with Stephen Dorf and Val Kilmer


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 3, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Gemma has got to come back,, no way they go on without her next season.  That ATF agent is going to get her's no way she gets away with the framing.



Katey Segal was on one of those late night talk shows last night. One with the little guy that was on SNL and played Corky Romano.
Wanted to hear what she had to say about SOA, and if shes still part of the series and all. But was in a tornado warning, weather messed up the satellite.

I should have posted she would be on there. Didnt plan on missing it that way.


----------



## brandoom (Dec 4, 2009)

Gemma will come back, I think Clay's going to go and bust her out of this Frame; but I have a feeling he'll be resigning sometime in season 3, Jax needs to take over SOA. AFTER he gets that god damn Irishman, which I'm sure he's going to have go through Jimmy to get to. 


I'm pretty confident Half-sack was axed from the show, unforteunately they had to take someone off. But what was interesting is Jax going to Auto and letting him know that Zoebell is working for the FBI. I wonder if the ShockCollars (skinhead ringleaders, eh?) will be able to reach him in Budapest. And didn't Auto just get revenge on some skinhead in the season finale? He's not going to be in good standings with them.. hmm..



Hahaha, the ATF agent should've been killed off (I was hoping). Anyone notice how f**ed up her face is now, since Auto took a table to it a couple times?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 4, 2009)

How can you not like the agent brandoom? Shes my favorite on there.  
Like Gemma said, "You a smart b-word"
Chick gets beatin up weekly, guns pulled on her all the time, heat from everywhere. And she stands up to it all, not scared, tough as nails with a deathwish.
My kinda woman.


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 4, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> How can you not like the agent brandoom? Shes my favorite on there.
> Like Gemma said, "You a smart b-word"
> Chick gets beatin up weekly, guns pulled on her all the time, heat from everywhere. And she stands up to it all, not scared, tough as nails with a deathwish.
> My kinda woman.


She needs a bullet in her brain


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 4, 2009)

she drives me nuts I hope she gets hers in next seasons premier!


----------

